# Williams Grove Steam Engine and Tractor Show



## UncleJoe

An annual event near Mechanicsburg, Pa. I'm going to break this into a few posts.

First is the engine that gives rides around the park. Next is a massive machine with 6' diameter wheels. The third is a steam engine which powers 3- 3' circular saw blades. They were cutting logs all day.


----------



## UncleJoe

*Hit and Miss*

Next we have the hit and miss engines. The first one was converted to run on propane. 

The next one is powering 3 appliances. On the left, run with a belt, is a butter churn. On the right is a grain mill and gears run the water pump in the middle.

The third one is running a "storm chaser"


----------



## UncleJoe

*Tractors*

Next are the tractors. There were 14 rows with about 60 in each row. Mostly JD and Oliver but most makes were represented. I was hoping to look over some of the old Ford N's but sadly there were only about a dozen. This pink JD certainly did stand out though.


----------



## UncleJoe

Here's one that walks a thin line as far as actually being a tractor.


----------



## UncleJoe

And then there were the tractor pulls to round out the day.


----------

